# Hi from the USA.



## emmbeedee (Oct 31, 2008)

If you are wondering why you haven't heard from me lately, it's because we are well into our tour of the USA. I've been writing a blog, not too good I'm afraid compared to some I've seen, but if anyone is interested it can be accessed at:

http://blogs.statravel.com/davis2011

We shall be back in the UK later in the month, trying to sort everything out no doubt. (Left son at home to take care of everything).


----------



## bognormike (May 10, 2005)

thanks Michael :wink:


----------

